
US/UK news has been responding to Coronavirus since 2020 - massanishi
https://public.tableau.com/profile/masatoshi.nishimura#!/vizhome/CoronavirusMentionedinNewsPublishers/ResponsestoCoronavirusby5MajorPublishers?publish=yes
======
massanishi
I analyzed 46,601 news over the past 3 months from the major US and UK
publishers (New York Times, CNN, Forbes, BBC, Guardian). It measures how often
the word "coronavirus" is mentioned. The second graph shows how different
countries are covered, mapped with the outbreak incidents.

It demonstrates how our attention has shifted more to the virus and jumped
among different countries based on the outbreak occurrences.

I've used my project for the data source. If you like to visualize your
reading, come check it out ([https://kaffae.com](https://kaffae.com))

